# حساب استهلاك سلك اللحام



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 ديسمبر 2017)

كيفية حساب استهلاك سلك اللحام


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 ديسمبر 2017)

Weld-Consumable-Calculator.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 ديسمبر 2017)

Calculating Filler Metal Consumptionhttp://www.esabna.com/euweb/fm_handbook/577fm8_1.htm


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (20 ديسمبر 2017)

والله انت رائع موضوع ممتاز ومعلومات كبيرة يجب على كل مهندس عربي ان يعرفها خصوصا العاملين في مجال اللحام والتفتيش (الفحص )الهندسي،بارك الله بك وشكرا"جزيلا"


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## جبار كريم العيساوي (1 فبراير 2018)

شكرا لجهودكم الطيبة بارك الله بكم


----------

